# Is it really love?



## momof3plus3 (Sep 1, 2009)

Is it to much to ask a man for an I love you note?? I work full time approx. 50 hrs a week and I am a full time mom of 3 plus 3 step children. My husband is trying to start his own business but its not a big success as I still have to pay all the bills and he makes almost enough for grocerys each month. I leave little notes around the house for him to brighten him up when Im not home (so I thought). All I have asked him for was for me to be able to come home after a long night of work and him leave me one but he acts like Im asking for a million dollars. I am very romantic and lonve to tell him all the love i have for him. All he can tell me is I love you. When I ask him to tell me in a note of all the love he has for me he saiys no that he cant. It makes me feel that he really dont have the love for me like I do for him, maybe he is just using me.. WHat is your opinion?? I know this sounds stupid but it has had me very depressed..


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

if your ok with him asking YOU change his vehicles oil
or mow the lawn to prove your love.... for him


then your good to go. Otherwise why ask him to do something like that?
its silly.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

To me a love note only holds meaning if it is spontaneous - if you have to ask for it....what's the point? He would only be doing it out of an obligation (and not to get nagged at potentially) and not because he wants to let you know how he feels through written word. Not everyone is good at writing out their feelings. Some show their love in many different ways - maybe your just missing it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

TNgirl232 said:


> To me a love note only holds meaning if it is spontaneous - if you have to ask for it....what's the point? QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree with that.
> ...


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Hia Mom of 3, seems you've had some pretty unsympathetic and harsh responses here! 

Your hubby sounds like mine, they find it difficult to express love in that way, and it's easier for them to express it in other ways. My hubby says he loves me once in a blue moon, which isnt very often. I've learnt to live with it and never say I love him either. I wish we could be more romantic, but we have just got into the habit of not. 

At least your hubby says he loves you sometimes, but you cant "make" him write you a note unless he wants to. 

How long have you two been married? You work very hard and I am sure he really appreciates that. Maybe he is feeling a bit stressed with trying to set up his business and trying to make his own money for you all. Men like to be the "providers" so maybe he might be otherwise occupied trying to do that at the moment. 

And with bringing up kids, that can kinda take the romance away for a while too.

Enjoy what you have


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

As men we forget how to romance after we are married. It is very hard for us to keep that up.. Pressure/stress.. It all takes the for front. I think most women have this issue.. Not saying we are right. Just admitting to what happens. We should always love our wives. They are the core of the family..


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Love does not mean love notes.... 

and it does not mean asking something to do something they are not comfortable with to prove love.


----------



## feylovelyheart (Jun 13, 2009)

I think there is nothing wrong about asking for love note but when he said that he can't do it, we should think positively. Maybe he is not kind of man who can express his feeling through writing. maybe he has his own way. Just try to respect that and don't take it personally. I am sure he loves you more than you know.


----------

